# How can riders improve their ratings?



## WilNobles (May 9, 2016)

Hi everyone, I'm Wil Nobles. I'm a writer at The Times-Picayune in New Orleans and I'm interested in writing a "How to improve your Uber passenger rating." I was hoping some of you could tell me what makes you rate a passenger highly. How can they get 5 stars?

Also, why should this ratings system matter to riders? I appreciate your time and consideration. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

Be ready when uber arrives, have destination entered, and TIP TIP TIP. 

Did I mention cash tip? Yeah uber lied no tip is included in rides, we are 50% of the cost of a cab and all the overhead costs are on us. 

No tip no 5-star PERIOD.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

The rating system should matter to riders because a lot of us use it to determine who to pick up. 

If a request comes through and it says rider rating is 4.6-stars then that leads a lot of us to believe either it's a cheap pax who never tips, rude d-bag, puked previously, or general problem rider. 

What that means is if I see a request come through, we have 15 seconds to either accept it or let it ping out so then it finds another driver. If I ignore the request because of the ratings and the next 5 drivers do the same then you're sh1t out of luck waiting and waiting. Especially if it's surging, 5-star riders get the ride first. 

Good luck. 

Uber on!


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

Also I'm a prick sometimes and if the rider rating is already damaged like a 4.5-4.7 then they have to wow me as a great rider and tip or else I'm the typa person that I will stick another dagger in that rating with a 1-star. Make them take the bus where they belong.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

1. Don't just drop the pin, take the time to enter the exact address or business name
2. Enter your destination, address or business name
3. Be ready to go when I arrive, a driver is not earning income (Uber) if the wheels aren't rolling
4. Be polite to the driver and respectful of the drivers car, it is afterall their personal vehicle
5. Take your trash and empty bottles with you, see number 4
6. Tip your driver, contrary to what Uber states in their marketing, the tip is not included
7. If you live in a gated community and know the GPS routes drivers to an inaccessible gate, text the driver detailed directions, don't wait until they've arrived or are almost there to tell them they can't follow GPS routes.

Unless there's a major issue with your driver there's no reason to give them less than 5 stars. Uber considers anything less than 5 stars as a problem ride. Surge pricing is not controlled by the driver, rating a driver less than 5 stars because of the surge pricing you agreed to when requesting the ride does nothing but hurt the driver. The drivers sole responsibility is to get you safely from point A to point B.

*Why Should Passengers Care About Their Rating?*

Uber drivers can be and are deactivated for a 4.6 or below rating (depends on the market).

Many drivers feel it's unfair that passengers with 4.6 or below aren't removed from the Uber platform. Drivers have had passengers assault them and unless it makes the news Uber does nothing but make sure the driver and assaulting passenger are never pared together again. It's common knowledge among drivers (and my personal experience), that when you file a serious issue with a passenger complaint, Uber will remove that trip from your history, especially if it's a prosecutable offense.

All that said drivers use the passenger rating during a request to decide whether or not they're going to take the request.

Is a passenger rated 4.6 or below a safety issue, just rude, or a puker. Depending on my passenger experiences that day I might pick up a rider rated 4.6 or below. If I had a lot of bad attitude or disrespectful passengers (which a majority are), I won't accept a request under 4.7, if it's a very bad day the acceptable rating jumps to 4.8 or 4.9 depending on the severity of the issues encountered.

If I pick up a passenger rather 4.5-4.7 and there's not other issue during the ride except their entitled attitude and disrespect of me or my vehicle, you can bet they're going to receive a less than 5 star rating. I like to reserve my 1 star ratings for the truly unruly passengers, i.e. Open containers, pukers, assaulters, etc, but there are days when a simple bad attitude will earn you a 1 star, it's my way of letting other drivers know your a selfie entitled _______.


----------



## madUber74 (Jun 3, 2015)

A lot of good stuff already mentioned. A few more to add...

Don't automatically assume eating food in the car is okay, ask permission first (time of day and type of food may yield different results - your apple at lunch is probably okay but your taco at bar time is not). If you must consume a beverage during your ride make sure it's in a bottle with a cap or a cup with a lid, no open cups. And don't spill it.

If you have food with you, whether it's left overs, take-out, or whatever don't set the potentially (and likely) greasy box/bag/container on the upholstery. News flash - that stuff tends to leave stains.

Don't ask to overload a car with too many passengers (UberX, that means 4 max and UberXL that means 6). I still take passengers if they split the group up but the rider automatically gets 2 or 3 stars depending upon attitude).

Immediately during/after large events like concerts and sporting events, where there are large amounts of people seeking transportation and/or large amounts of pedestrian traffic be proactively smart with your pickup location. Instead of pinging the pickup right at the main exit where EVERYONE else is, walk a block or two to a less busy place and request pickup there instead. Not only is it easier for the driver to find you but it's also likely quicker for him/her to drive there and you'll possibly avoid getting stuck in a traffic jam on the way out too.


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

one way to improve ratings is to open a new account.


----------



## WilNobles (May 9, 2016)

Y'all are the real MVPs. Thanks!


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Tipping of course. Be there when I arrive! Don't put the pindrop in the middle of an intersection. Don't make any kind of mess in the car. Don't demand to use my spotify and don't ask for free water and mints and snacks unless you want me to stop at minimart to get them with the meter running. I'm sure i can think of more stuff but i'm drawing a blank.


----------



## pcc (Jan 22, 2016)

A nice tip will forgive and forget what you may have done.
Few bucks for not being ready at the curb for pick-up to $20 bucks for eating in the car.
I don't think tipping will save a rider if they trash my car or were being offensive though. Those are non-negotiable.


----------



## ubersan (Apr 29, 2016)

NachonCheeze said:


> one way to improve ratings is to open a new account.


2nd this. Uber's rider verification is crap.


----------



## ubersan (Apr 29, 2016)

Why bother writing how to improve rider rating? Rider ratings are meaningless. Sure some drivers will avoid riders rated below 4.x, but since riders can simply create a new account and there is a high turnover of new driver pool, and riders aren't going to be blocked from app access, it is silly to improve rider rating. If a racist, law breaking rider won't be blocked by uber, rider ratings mean nothing.


----------



## novadrivergal (Oct 8, 2015)

Rider ratings are significant in some markets and when it's busy. I drive in the DC area and I won't pick up a rider under 4.6 unless it's a surge fare. I won't pick up a very low rating unless it's such a high surge I can't say no. It probably won't matter in cities that are not as busy.

As everyone has said, low ratings are for disrespectful attitude, messing up the car, making me wait. 

I don't expect a tip every time, but if I help you with groceries on a $5 fare you had better *$^%# tip me. If I pick up a non-surge fare and you are going somewhere really undesirable in terms of getting another ride, you had better tip me. If you drop the pin in the wrong place and I spend 10 minutes finding you, a tip is warranted. If you don't tip me in one of these situations, watch your rider average drop like a rock.


----------



## I Hate College Brats (May 1, 2016)

WilNobles said:


> Hi everyone, I'm Wil Nobles. I'm a writer at The Times-Picayune in New Orleans and I'm interested in writing a "How to improve your Uber passenger rating." I was hoping some of you could tell me what makes you rate a passenger highly. How can they get 5 stars?
> 
> Also, why should this ratings system matter to riders? I appreciate your time and consideration. Thanks everyone!


Be outside waiting when we arrive. If it is a restaurant or business be by the main entrance. 
Don't use the drive to pin when you are IN YOU HOTEL ROOM. in fact don't use it at all if you are in front of a business
don't give directions
DON'T SLAM THE DOORS
Know where you are going and enter into the system
don't call the driver while he or she is coming to pick you up requesting they hurry because you are running late. 
BATHE before using the service
Don't bring stinky food into the car
The party can wait until you get to the bar
Give a tip , cash can make up for a multitude of sins. 
Follow the Golden Rule.

as for why they should care. They want a ride don't they? Drivers see your rating and nobody wants to pick up a known problem rider.


----------



## I Hate College Brats (May 1, 2016)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> The rating system should matter to riders because a lot of us use it to determine who to pick up.
> 
> If a request comes through and it says rider rating is 4.6-stars then that leads a lot of us to believe either it's a cheap pax who never tips, rude d-bag, puked previously, or general problem rider.
> 
> ...


 also low rated riders tend to be the dbags who give out low ratings and they are almost always pathetically short trips. i'm not killing my rating on a 4.4 going 1.2 miles


----------



## I Hate College Brats (May 1, 2016)

novadrivergal said:


> Rider ratings are significant in some markets and when it's busy. I drive in the DC area and I won't pick up a rider under 4.6 unless it's a surge fare. I won't pick up a very low rating unless it's such a high surge I can't say no. It probably won't matter in cities that are not as busy.
> 
> As everyone has said, low ratings are for disrespectful attitude, messing up the car, making me wait.
> 
> I don't expect a tip every time, but if I help you with groceries on a $5 fare you had better *$^%# tip me. If I pick up a non-surge fare and you are going somewhere really undesirable in terms of getting another ride, you had better tip me. If you drop the pin in the wrong place and I spend 10 minutes finding you, a tip is warranted. If you don't tip me in one of these situations, watch your rider average drop like a rock.


ONE BOMB Their butts!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

WilNobles said:


> Hi everyone, I'm Wil Nobles. I'm a writer at The Times-Picayune in New Orleans and I'm interested in writing a "How to improve your Uber passenger rating." I was hoping some of you could tell me what makes you rate a passenger highly. How can they get 5 stars?
> 
> Also, why should this ratings system matter to riders? I appreciate your time and consideration. Thanks everyone!





WilNobles said:


> Hi everyone, I'm Wil Nobles. I'm a writer at The Times-Picayune in New Orleans and I'm interested in writing a "How to improve your Uber passenger rating." I was hoping some of you could tell me what makes you rate a passenger highly. How can they get 5 stars?
> 
> Also, why should this ratings system matter to riders? I appreciate your time and consideration. Thanks everyone!


The number 1 thing that gets me is when a rider does not respect my time, I will rate poorly for this every time.
Contrary to popular rider opinion, us drivers get to the pickup as quickly as possible, very often the eta is way off. No driver purposely gets the late. We all want theveryone ride to go smoothly, be ready when we get there. Extra stops is my time. Yeah it's only 5 minutes at 7-11 but I wanted 4 for him to get in the car and another 3 for his buddy to say good bye to some drunk in the parking lot, i drove 4 or 5 to get them. Those minutes add up quick and are a good portion of any Friday or Saturday night.
Compensate me for that stop! 7-11 gives cash back.

Obviously the best way to improve a rating, cash. Contrary to what the public wants to believe, your Uber driver does want a tip. Do we expect one? Well no only because we've been disappointed so many times. Pile four drunks in my car and go 1.5 miles, I expect a tip, common sense.

I don't rate low for non tipping unless I make a stop or help with bags. I've loaded and unloaded a whole shopping cart twice and carried them to the house, no tip, not even a sincere thanks once!

I won't pick up a low rated rider. I don't care how slow it's been.

For me i really want my rider to respect my time, my car and be civil. It's not hard. I don't need them to be my best friend but I do enjoy a good conversation.

Again, the easiest way for a rider to increase their rating is cash. We can be bought! We don't make nearly as much money as Uber would like you to believe, not even close. 2 bucks on a minimun fare makes me happy. When I'm happy I give 5s.

Oh, people in the service industry, bartenders and servers, when they don't tip it's extra insulting. You have no idea, I get a little mad about it. There's no excuse as far as I'm concerned, they would not except an excuse from me if they waited on me. It doesn't take a rocket scientist to realize I'm not making a whole lot of money driving them if they only pay 6 buck for their ride. I do absolutely rate low when a server/bartender does not tip. Same for dancers.


----------



## I Hate College Brats (May 1, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> The number 1 thing that gets me is when a rider does not respect my time, I will rate poorly for this every time.
> Contrary to popular rider opinion, us drivers get to the pickup as quickly as possible, very often the eta is way off. No driver purposely gets the late. We all want theveryone ride to go smoothly, be ready when we get there. Extra stops is my time. Yeah it's only 5 minutes at 7-11 but I wanted 4 for him to get in the car and another 3 for his buddy to say good bye to some drunk in the parking lot, i drove 4 or 5 to get them. Those minutes add up quick and are a good portion of any Friday or Saturday night.
> Compensate me for that stop! 7-11 gives cash back.
> 
> ...


"I don't need them to be my best friend but I do enjoy a good conversation." Conversation yes, Interrogation NO.

Busy tonight? Where are you from? How long have you been driving for Uber? Do you like it? How late will you be working? Do you live near here? What's the best seafood place around here? What's the bar we're going to like?

The one that really made me laugh was. " I heard all you Uber drivers carry guns is that true? do you have one.

My answer to that was "There is only one way for you to find out and if that happens one of us isn't going to like the answer".


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

This video should demonstrate why rider ratings are important. It has been around a while. Although it's a satire, there is quite a bit of truth in it.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

WilNobles said:


> Hi everyone, I'm Wil Nobles. I'm a writer at The Times-Picayune in New Orleans and I'm interested in writing a "How to improve your Uber passenger rating." I was hoping some of you could tell me what makes you rate a passenger highly. How can they get 5 stars?
> 
> Also, why should this ratings system matter to riders? I appreciate your time and consideration. Thanks everyone!


Tip.


----------



## Jeanreau (Sep 13, 2015)

1. If you are making a very short trip ---- > Tip.
2. If you are lucky enough to score a more expensive ride (Uber select/black) for the price of an uber X ---- > Tip and show a little gratitude.
3. Don't brag about how you parked close by so you didn't have to pay for a long uber ride. -----> If you worked the system, Tip
4. Don't smoke before getting into the vehicle... Have you ever seen pigpen? yeah, your smoke is like that.
5. If you are bringing bags, backpacks, and the driver asks you to store them in the trunk, do so. I have expensive leather and I wince everytime someone throws themselves and their bags around in the car. Please let me take them and place them in the trunk.
6. It is MY car and not YOUR car, be respectful and appreciative. Don't act arrogant like you own the place.
7. Don't be such a control freak about the best route you think there is to your destination. 

8. ..... And If you don't have a tip... and you're in New Orleans... pretend we just gave you beads... HA! ("When in Rome" - Ron Burgundy)


----------



## CorollaS (Apr 10, 2016)

_I give Wilborn P. Nobles III a 1* for not letting you guys know he wrote the story and it was published on May 10th.
He used you for info and then abandoned you and let you continue to post, self centered and inconsiderate._

*Low passenger rating on Uber? Here's how to improve it*

Uber passengers are pretty aware of the rating feature used among riders to give drivers anything between 1 to 5 stars. What might not be as familiar to riders, however, is that this system is available to drivers as well.

After each trip, drivers and riders each have the opportunity to rate one another based on their trip performance. Riders can see their rating by following these steps:


After opening the Uber app, tap the menu icon in the top left corner of the screen and select the help option.
In the help menu, select the account option.
Under the account option, users can select "I'd like to know my rating."
From there, tap submit to see your average rating.
Some drivers say the rating system matters because many of them use it to determine who to pick up in the 15 seconds they have to either accept it or let it go to another driver. This means poor actions during trips, which includes vomiting in the vehicle or being rude, can jeopardize one's chances of getting an Uber going forward. Conversely, drivers say the company considers any driver rating less than 5 stars as a problem ride, and that drivers can and have been deactivated for a 4.6 or lower rating based on the market. To improve your chances of hailing that next Uber, NOLA.com | The Times-Picayune spoke with Uber drivers to learn how riders can get a 5-star rating.

*Pin it to win it*

Make sure your pin is in the exact address of your location. Entering the pickup address directly can save time, and headaches, for drivers. If a rider knows the GPS routes drivers to an inaccessible gate, text or call the driver detailed directions after confirming the ride. During festivals and other major events that often draw large crowds of people, drivers say they like riders who are "proactively smart" with their pickup location. Riders who walk a block or two to a less crowded area to request a pickup not only make it easier for drivers, but it also means riders will be more likely to avoid traffic jams. Drivers cannot see the destination choice before accepting a request, so enter that information ahead of time.

*Be ready to go*

Drivers earn money when the wheels are rolling, so they stress the importance of being ready to hop in when they arrive. Tell the driver if you'll be a few minutes late through the app or by call or text.

*Kindness goes a long way*

Drivers like polite riders who show them, and their personal vehicles, respect. This includes asking the drivers if it is okay to eat and drink in the vehicle, although the company is against either options as well as smoking inside the vehicle. Riders who find themselves with a driver who allows eating or drinking should take care to avoid spills, setting the containers on the upholstery, and should always take their trash with them.

*Avoid piling in*

UberX seats four people at max while UberXL accepts six. Riders can avoid overloading the vehicle by requesting another car. Asking permission to overload a vehicle is an unfavorable notion among drivers.

*Tip your drivers*

Although Uber marketing emphasizes that in-app tips are not necessary, drivers online said that is not the case. Using contracted drivers, Uber does note reimburse drivers for expenses like gasoline and vehicle maintenance.

http://www.nola.com/traffic/index.ssf/2016/05/uber_rider_rating_new_orleans.html


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

You're so overreacting. Will said thank you and called the drivers MVP's. But though he has not posted since he wrote the article on the 10th he has liked a few posts after the 10th. Which means he is still interested. He did a good job of pointing out the issues in his article. If he wasn't appreciative and still interested he would not have said thanks and would not be liking posts. I swear some drivers always have to find something to complain about.


----------



## CorollaS (Apr 10, 2016)

KMA.............


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

Nah. I don't kiss people in Corolla's. I have a bit more class. But thanks.


----------



## WilNobles (May 9, 2016)

FAC said:


> This video should demonstrate why rider ratings are important. It has been around a while. Although it's a satire, there is quite a bit of truth in it.





CorollaS said:


> _I give Wilborn P. Nobles III a 1* for not letting you guys know he wrote the story and it was published on May 10th.
> He used you for info and then abandoned you and let you continue to post, self centered and inconsiderate._





MattyMikey said:


> You're so overreacting. Will said thank you and called the drivers MVP's. But though he has not posted since he wrote the article on the 10th he has liked a few posts after the 10th. Which means he is still interested. He did a good job of pointing out the issues in his article. If he wasn't appreciative and still interested he would not have said thanks and would not be liking posts. I swear some drivers always have to find something to complain about.


Hi all, I apologize for being "flakey" or whatever it is us millennials say now. As mentioned, the how-to guide was posted! There have been good points made post-publication that I would have included if I wasn't so absent-minded this month. I nonetheless appreciate everyone's help! Feel free to contact me if you think I should check out anything interesting related to Uber or Lyft.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

WilNobles said:


> Hi all, I apologize for being "flakey" or whatever it is us millennials say now. As mentioned, the how-to guide was posted! There have been good points made post-publication that I would have included if I wasn't so absent-minded this month. I nonetheless appreciate everyone's help! Feel free to contact me if you think I should check out anything interesting related to Uber or Lyft.


Link to your piece?


----------



## WilNobles (May 9, 2016)

Beur said:


> Link to your piece?


http://www.nola.com/traffic/index.ssf/2016/05/uber_rider_rating_new_orleans.html


----------

